# Excel:Zelle freigeben in Abhängigkeit von Listenfeld



## Ilias_bo (11. November 2008)

Hi, 

ich bin absoluter Excel anfänger und stehe vor folgendem Problem: Ich habe in G12 eine Spalte "Beförderungsmittel", unter anderem PKW, Taxi,..(Listenfeld) und in I12 eine Spalte km ! Wenn ich in dem Listenfeld Taxi selektiere, will ich, dass I12 für Eingaben gesperrt wird. Wenn ich jedoch PKW im Listenfeld selektiere, soll die Eingabe in der Spalte "km" (also I12) frei sein.
Geht sowas? Wenn ja, mit -wenn dann- funktionen oder muss ich da mit vba dran?
Ich habe schon sehr viel recherchiert und leider nichts passendes gefunden....hoffe, es kann mir jemand helfen. Besten Dank im Vorraus


----------

